# My 1st 2 Squirrels



## gryd (Jan 10, 2008)

After trying to hunt squirrels for a month (unsuccessfully) with a Crosman 664 Powermaster, I purchased a Crosman Storm XT 1000 fps pellet gun. I've had the gun for about a week and have taken a few unsuccessful shots. Yesterday after work, I went into the woods and saw 4 squirrels. Two went up one tree, and two went up another. I got one going up the nearest tree with one shot. He dropped, moved about 5 feet, twitched and died. This was from about 10 yards away. The other 2 went into a nest about 30-40 yards away. Without getting any closer I fired several shots at the nest. They both came out and I dropped one with a couple shots. The reason I think he didn't get away is because he didn't know where I was so he didn't know where to run. I guess I caught him by surprise. By the way, the other 2 got away.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

cool glad to here but why did you shoot at the nest you probably wounded those other two


> Without getting any closer I fired several shots at the nest.


 :withstupid:


----------



## gryd (Jan 10, 2008)

No, one of those is one of the squirrels I got. My goal wasn't to wound, as I don't want to be inhumane. I really wanted to just "smoke" them out. I'll be more careful not just to wound them in the future (though I don't think that was the case).


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

sorry I was pretty harsh but I just hate when people shoot into nests. by the way did you hit them in the head or body? and what kind of pellet?


----------



## gryd (Jan 10, 2008)

I hit them in the body. The first one was hit in the neck region and the second in the middle of the body. I realize head shots are probably best but I'm not that good yet. I was using Crosman pointed pellets.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

What caliber air rifle do you have? I use a .22 caliber when I want to hunt.

:sniper:


----------



## gryd (Jan 10, 2008)

The Air Rifle is a Crosman Storm XT .177 caliber. It's the only one I own.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

Notr criticizing you but you may want to think about getting a .22 caliber air rifle.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Shooting into nests is usually illegal, not to mention unethical, the whole point of hunting is to take a game animal with one shot to a vital area from a reasonable distance...

Esteban, if what he's got works, let him use it. I've used a .177 air rifle for ten years and I've never regretted using it for squirrels and rabbits. Granted, sometimes I reach for my Benjamin .22 air rifle, or my Henry lever action .22, or my Marlin bolt-action .22, or my Remington 870 pump, but there's nothing wrong with a good break-barrel as long as you take care of it, use the right pellets, and pick your shots carefully.

Instead of pointed pellets, you should look at some good hollow points or dome points. Pointed pellets tend to overpenetrate, going straight through without any knockdown energy. Domes work really well, and they have really good accuracy. Personally, I like Beeman gold-coated Hollowpoints, but it's good to see what works best with your rifle....

:sniper:


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

Cleankill47 I agree that a well taken care of .177 with proper fps will do the trick. I was just mentioning the .22 in order to broaden the horizon of airgunning a bit thats all.

cheers :beer:


----------

